# perl:warning: setting locale faild [solved]

## blubbi

Der SMTP-Server hat einen Fehler geliefert. Betreff 'test', Konto: 'ws1-iut.medizin.uni-halle.de', Server: 'ws1-iut.medizin.uni-halle.de', Protokoll: SMTP, Serverantwort: 'perl: warning: Setting locale failed.', Port: 25, Secure (SSL): Nein, Fehlernummer: 0x800CCC60

Hi, everytime I send a mail, the mailprog complaints with the error msg. above.

Any ideas where to search the error? Is it perl, spamassassin, vpopmail, qmail?

No logfile is showing this error, even with debugging on.

Thx for any hints

blubbi

----------

## DL8

What is your locale? Does it appear in `locale -a`'s output?

----------

## blubbi

I changed my locale to de_DE but than I noticed that it made problems with spamassassin. So no I changed it back to en_US.

I am not sure how many packages ahve been compiled with de_DE so now I am recompiling all perl-modules and python modules to get rid of de_DE.

After that I planed to recompile spamassasin and hopfully my problems have gone.

here my current locale settings

 *Quote:*   

> LANG=en_US
> 
> LC_CTYPE="en_US"
> 
> LC_NUMERIC="en_US"
> ...

 

or maybe I should change the settings in /etc/env.d/02language to "POSSIX" or maybe "C"?

Any suggestions?

Thanks a lot

regards

blubbi

----------

## blubbi

So no I recompiled everything but no success at all. I even recompiled glib and glibc than perl libperl and so on....

Any ideas?

thx

blubbi

----------

## blubbi

recompiling glibc helped. I just had a " " space in my locales when recompiling glibc. After removing the " " and recompiling glibc everything worked.

regards

blubbi

----------

## localghost

 *blubbi wrote:*   

> recompiling glibc helped. I just had a " " space in my locales when recompiling glibc. After removing the " " and recompiling glibc everything worked.

 

Strange... somehow my locales.build got overwritten. Result: a glibc with the wrong language. I restored a copy of locales.build and recompiled glibc. Result: all OK now.

----------

